# Going grey already?



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm curious, at what age have you noticed your dogs start going grey?

Brenna JUST turned 2 years old this past Wed (







to Brenna) and I noticed she already has a couple flecks on the underside of her chin! I guess it's no surprise, she's such a worry wort about everything, I can't blame her for having a few grey hairs.







She's a dark sable from DDR lines, I'm not sure if that makes any difference or not.

Though she isn't a GSD, I also noticed the white around my beagle's muzzle is gradually peppering its way out towards the rest of her face. She's a rescue though so her age isn't certain.

I guess noticing Brenna's flecks struck me as odd, I still think of her as the baby...I just can't picture her as an old geezer!


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Our Atlanta was getting gray at 2 years old when we got her, but it was due toher heart valve problem which was dianosed later to be 3rd stage heartworm. I not trying to say she has a problem,but Atlanta did. Happy Birthday Brenna


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

All dogs are different just like people. 
My 10yo female has a little on her chin amd 1 gray whisker. (And since she is black, if there was more, it would be very noticeable. ) She has had the gray hairs on her chin since she was a your dogs age.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Wishing Brenna a HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! 

When JR came to live with me he was 5 and had a very gray muzzle for his age. I had two of his kids (Ringer & Honey) and both got what I call frosting (a little white) under their noses when they were less than a year old. As they got older, the preamature gray increased. Both ended up 100% gray by the time were 9 years old, maybe younger.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Strauss started silvering at just under two...four now and getting greyer. Ranger dog didn't even START to silver until 9!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Camper's going grey too. He just turned two in May. I keep worrying he's stressed. 

About what? I dunno. He's got it pretty darn good. Soccer, swimming, healthy active social life, two beagle sisters who adore him. He doesn't seem stressed. 

Maybe he's worried about the economy?


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Brenna!!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9Mom
> ... two beagle sisters who adore him.


Thats probably whats doing it!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i noticed the bottom of gia's chin greying at about 3. by 5 it had already moved to the sides of her muzzle... and now at nearly 9 - its muzzle, chin, going down her neck and random specks on her face. i suppose its a ton more noticable since her face is black.


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomMaybe he's worried about the economy?


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Skye's under chin was almost fully white at just 2 years old. Now it is creeping up the sides so she is white beside her nose also. She will be 5 in September.

Her body looks young, but her face is beginning to look like an old soul.


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

It'll be interesting to see as she ages if she gets an "I just had a glass of milk" look to her.









We had my old beagle from 7-8 years to 18+ years old. She was pretty grey when we got her, by the time she passed away, her face was pretty much white and the flecks had extended over her whole body.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I noticed a few grey hairs under Logan's chin just before he turned 2 this past April. Now he has a silvery chin, and some grey hairs on his muzzle on the front below his nose. Its just enough hairs to give the area a silvery sheen. 

Tessa is 4 and doesn't have any grey hairs yet.


----------



## jypsykoda (Jul 9, 2008)

Our beagle is around two (best guess as she was a stray) She just got her wiry adult coat, she got a bunch of freckles all through her white patches and her face is getting very white too, but she's nowhere near old. Beagles must start early. Zeus started to go grey at 7, but he was black/silver so it really showed, but blended with the rest of his coat, he had a big white seagull on his chest too. He was 11 before he really looked distinguished.


----------



## DanL (Jun 30, 2005)

Gunnar has a bit of grey on his chin. He's 3 1/2. I blame it on our Dane Daisy, she drives him nuts. He didn't have a lick of grey on him till she came around!


----------



## Aryg2461 (Jul 10, 2008)

When i got Ary at around 3 ( she was an owner surrender and they didnt know how old she was!) she already had some gray under her chin.


----------

